# numpty question - painting a stable?



## amycamycamyc (18 February 2010)

is there any particular paint i should be looking for to paint the interior of my stable with?? have youngster who bites/licks/chews everthing he can so just wondered if bog standard paint would be safe for him?


----------



## Maesfen (18 February 2010)

I've used virtually every type of paint going on breeze block walls without any ill effects.  If you use cheapo stuff, emulsion or gloss, be prepared to have to do it several times although it's great if you need to seel new walls (when I first painted mine, I used up all the old emulsion paint I had, didn't matter what colour it was as it just sank into the wall and you could hardly see it, then finished off with the proper colour) but I've found the better the paint, the better the job and if you use emulsion, then the silk finish gives you better light.  Last year, I used brilliant white gloss by Dulux; it went on a treat and still looks good, should only need a scrub off this year too.
BTW, make sure the walls are clean and not flaking before you start.


----------



## Porkie (18 February 2010)

at my yard they white wash the stable walls every time a horse moves out ........ think they just have a massive tub of economy white.

As said, would suggest you make sure the walls are clean first as my yard doesn't bother ~ our friendly worker ~ (you know, the sort nearly every yard has!! ) gets the job (he does anything manual that doesn't involve a lot of brain power, painting, sweeping, stacking the muck heap and holding the gates open!) ~ and sometimes he even paints OVER poo !!  Bless!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Doesn't give the best of finishes, but it looks clean from a distance!!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 February 2010)

Cos I dont want horsie eating the chemicals in paint I use natural paints in the stables. mostly Auro. 
http://www.auro.co.uk/
They look horrendously expensive but Ive found they have massively higher percentage of actual paint pigment in them than el cheapo/standard paint, which has meant not only are they then comparable in cost, but Ive also had to do way fewer coats to completely cover the surface. Which on a new stable block was a Biiiig consideration!


----------



## HazellB (18 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
 have youngster who bites/licks/chews everthing he can so just wondered if bog standard paint would be safe for him? 

[/ QUOTE ]

So long as you don't use up any old paints found in a garge or something, you'll be fine with just about any paint made for the UK market. Very old paints can contain lead, so that's why you shouldn't use them. If licked it can lead to blindness and even death.

I use bog standard masionary paint for the inner stable walls, watered down for the first coat on a new wall. It powders off a tiny bit if they brush or rub against it for a few weeks, but still looks fine. My stables are rendered blockwork, not wooden.


----------

